# Just took my normal 30mg Cipralex and 1.5mg Xanax...



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

And now I had a beer right on top of it. Hit me like a truck. Im almost unaware of typing this text, fuckin DP is through the roof.

Bottom line, just wanted to say dont combo Cipralex and Xanax with alcohol  atleast not right after taking the pills. bwaaaa


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEE
Don't stop breathing!


----------

